# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Accredited and Experienced Installers Adelaide and Robe SA

## westcoast

Hi all, 
I'm currently traversing the minefield of dodgy and bulk package deal solar installers both for my house in Semaphore and an investment property in Robe.  Obviously there is a great rush on at the moment and i would dearly love to have a system designed by an installer to suit my applications without going through a call centre and dodgy sales rep who cant even tell me who, when or where the components will be installed. 
My question is, has anybody come accross anyone good in Adelaide who will do both the design and install of the system and tell me what they are going to do before I fork out the hard earnt 
Thanks for your help

----------


## BRADFORD

You could try Alternative Energy Engineering, Been in the industry for maybe 25-30 years.
I thnk they are in the Riverland somewhere, They may not be cheap though

----------

